
Japan grants cryptocurrency industry self-regulatory status - crunchiebones
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-cryptocurrency/japan-grants-cryptocurrency-industry-self-regulatory-status-idUSKCN1MY10W
======
sarabande
I'm impressed with this sentiment and at the maturity it takes to willingly
cede power:

“It’s a very fast moving industry. It’s better for experts to make rules in a
timely manner than bureaucrats do,” a senior FSA official said in a briefing,
declining to be named.

~~~
collyw
Light touch regulation went so well for the banks.

